

Dropbox Anywhere - glebk
https://www.dropbox.com/anywhere

======
mitchellhislop
Been using Dropbox forever, got in on the Android beta the first night. This
truly makes me realize how game changing this service is-now, without hacks or
anything, I can have access to my whole filesystem from anywhere.

The app itself is excellent-it is simple, makes sense, and allows you to do
what you expect-view and edit files, from anywhere, and in-sync in all
locations. It also lets you access media stored on the DB, and you can upload
right to it.

~~~
symesc
Same.

I just switched from an iPhone to a Nexus One last week.

This week, with the release of Dropbox for Android, my transition is complete
(with the exception of the lack of support for audiobooks on Android itself).

------
dzlobin
Very glad to see a blackberry app coming out.

Anyone know if it will have a built-in pdf reader? It really should, as BB
doesn't natively open them, and other readers aren't great.

~~~
elblanco
My BB has native PDF opening. It's "ok". Lots of zooming and scrolling. It may
be the OS version.

------
brianobush
Only wish you could select more than one image to upload at once - Then I
would never need a silly cable to upload images to my computer. In all, a
welcomed application to an awesome service. Thanks!

------
mogston
Dropbox for Nokia...?

~~~
lurkinggrue
Dropbox for WebOS...?

~~~
mogston
Yes probably a much better idea :)

